# netstat -F bug ?



## proks (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all!
What's wrong with that?

```
# netstat -rnW -F 1
Routing tables (fib: 1)
netstat: sysctl: net.route.0.0.dump.1: Cannot allocate memory
```
But command `setfib 1 netstat -rnW` works.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD YYYYYY 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #2 r266442: Wed May 21 13:26:12 EEST 2014     proks@YYYYYY:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/YYYYYY  amd64
```


----------



## proks (Jul 9, 2014)

It's happened when 
	
	



```
net.add_addr_allfibs=0
```
 only.
Although I have some routes in fib 1.

```
setfib 1 netstat -rn 
Routing tables (fib: 1)

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Netif Expire
default            xxx.xxx.xxx.30       UGS     vlan2

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/64                         link#1                        U          net0
fe80::/64                         link#2                        U          net1
fe80::/64                         link#3                        U           lo0
fe80::/64                         link#4                        U        vlan77
fe80::/64                         link#5                        U         vlan2
ff02::/16                         ::1
```


----------



## hshh (Oct 7, 2014)

Same here after upgrade from 10.0-RELEASE to 10.1-RC1

```
# netstat -rnF 1
Routing tables (fib: 1)
netstat: sysctl: net.route.0.0.dump.1: Cannot allocate memory
```
It works while using `setfib 1 netstat -rn`.
Reported to bugzilla, https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=194217


----------

